

Bézier curves in Haskell - kilovoltaire
https://github.com/hrldcpr/Bezier.hs/blob/master/Bezier.hs

======
kilovoltaire
Every time I remember how simply Bézier curves can be implemented it makes me
happy, so I thought I'd share this.

Given a list of n points it generates an n-degree Bézier curve. The complexity
of this is O(2^n) so even a 20-point curve could be quite slow.

(In "real" graphics code this is avoided by using, e.g. a second-degree curve,
regardless of the number of points. But the implementation of that doesn't
have as pretty a recursive structure imho.)

